# Hot melt glue flys



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gorilla-Hot-Glue-Gun-Sticks-4-30-Count-Mini-Size/51984998


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hot glue flies used to be a lot more popular years ago but seemed to fall out of favor over time. Now that most aren't familiar with them they'll be "something new"....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm personally not a fan of the stuff. I've seen where people get too carried away with stuff like that, including thick UV resins or epoxies to build up bodies, only to realize they have a hard time casting the thing since it adds to the weight factor. The OP has a fly that's only hot glue body without thread wrapping. I'm not exactly a purist, but one could just go out and buy a pak of small plastics, put them on a hook, go fish with them on a fly rod and call it a day. But that's not my type of fly fishing.

Ted


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

More than 30 years ago there was a bonefish bug called a MOE fly (Mother of epoxy) that many did up with hot glue instead of epoxy (think skimmer jig for fly rods). If you could get it in front of a bonefish it worked pretty well with one small problem... It made a terrible splash whenever it hit the water and spooked a lot of fish just landing...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> More than 30 years ago there was a bonefish bug called a MOE fly (Mother of epoxy) that many did up with hot glue instead of epoxy (think skimmer jig for fly rods). If you could get it in front of a bonefish it worked pretty well with one small problem... It made a terrible splash whenever it hit the water and spooked a lot of fish just landing...


Good post - another version was called Nix's Epoxy Fly - they still make one called the "Redfish ration" and flyfishusa sells it. Here's the pic:










This thing can be killer for reds - yes, it is a bit splashy, but if the reds aren't spooky, it can work great. Had several double digit days where I did not change flies and just left this thing on. I do tie mine with a shorter tail, or cut back this one. Tying these are a bit of a pain - key is a wheel to get a good body formed and don't touch the head! Let it finish, or put some clear cure hydro on it and cure it. The body takes practice to make - you can use colored glue or epoxy. With they sold these in a 4 instead of a 2 - would be much more dangerous of a fly.

Here's the link to buy:
http://www.flyfishusa.com/flies/02-bonefish-epoxy.htm


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


>


Are those lead dumbbell eyes?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a bug called a Bonefish Bitters (and if it's still being produced, should be available in a size 4...) that's pretty similar head construction. It starts with a tied in bead chain then has hot glue or epoxy over the entire bead chain eye area... When it's dry the tail and collar are tied into place...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Are those lead dumbbell eyes?


I've seen it both with bead chain and mono eyes (burn down the extra mono on the body and make eyes). Never seen it with lead eyes - the epoxy gets it down quick enough - don't need lead.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I've seen it both with bead chain and mono eyes (burn down the extra mono on the body and mak e eyes). Never seen it with lead eyes - the epoxy gets it down quick enough - don't need lead.


Yea ok. I know some guys like throwing in the lead eyes for extra weight for deep water, but I never cared for that. A fly shop owner friend of mine ties them up with epoxy and sells them like hotcakes. He uses epoxy to build up the head like you have shown in that pic and throws them on drying wheel.

They look more like a bonefish/redfish jig than a fly to me. But if they work, then ok. I'm just not a fan of them.

Wait.... I thought we were talking about hot glue?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I hear ya - glue and epoxy flies do have their place in some situations. Bob Popovic has made some seriously killer epoxy flies that work great. They are challenging to get right.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I remember years ago when guys used a BBQ rotisery to attach the epoxie fly's. I never got that skill. My ugly fly's caught just as many without epoxy


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I thouhgt there were some freshwater fly guys on here. Not thinking saltwater use.
Here are some pics of flys.
Joe
http://www.hmgflysystems.com/hmg-patterns.html


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Question, would the hot glue work similarly to the UV head epoxy stuff used to build up the head of some bait fish flies?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

CrappieFisherman said:


> Question, would the hot glue work similarly to the UV head epoxy stuff used to build up the head of some bait fish flies?


I do not know. Worth a try. I know you can lay down some thin layers


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

The Hot Glue flies came and went in the early mid 80's right around the time the Moe was all the rage. They were a bit less loud on the entry. They didn't last as they would warp from the suns heat. Not totally melt but just ooze to one side. It was a nice idea but didn't work well in a practical sense.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Interesting factoid Flyman! I could see that happening. I knew a guy who built up the head with hot glue, worked it into shape with a popcicle stick and a wooded skewer, let it harden. Next, he painted it with fingernail polish, let it hardnen and then coated it with clear epoxy. They looked pretty good but still seems a little too heavy for my tastes. But he swore by them! They looked like those bonefish flies that Capt LeMay was referring to.

Anyway, welcome to the FlyFfishing Forum of Microskiff! What area do you live and fish?


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mid Long Island NY, don't fish much anymore between work, family and home.


----------

